# Before Bed/Midnight Snacks



## Skib (Jun 5, 2003)

What are the best things to eat before bed or in the middle of the night?

I usually just have a few crackers with peanut butter or a bowl of cereal... are there better things I should be eating in the middle of the night when I have to?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Skib *_
> What are the best things to eat before bed or in the middle of the night?
> 
> I usually just have a few crackers with peanut butter or a bowl of cereal... are there better things I should be eating in the middle of the night when I have to?



The crackers are crap.

Have a protene drink instead.


----------



## Skib (Jun 5, 2003)

for some reason protein drinks don't really satisfy my hunger though

not to mention that stuff's expensive and i only like having a shake after my work out

there's gotta be something i can EAT without packing on the pounds in my sleep


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2003)

You really do not need the carbs, stick with protein and fat.

I have a whey protein shake with natural peanut butter right before bed.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 5, 2003)

Whey just won't do it for me...even with fat.

try tuna...it works pretty well...or some cottage cheese.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2003)

I like a can of albacore tuna over romaine with 2T of an oil based dressing.    The fat ties me over so I don't wake up in the middle of the night starving.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 5, 2003)

I have a low-carb protein shake with 2 tsp of flax oil.


----------

